# My Piranha's Tank And Natt ,rhomb And Spilo



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

hello my friends one movie of my piranhas


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice ruby red and setup, congrats


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Gorgeous setups







You have some very nice and happy fish!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Amazing setups you have there


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW, every setup is really nice. You can tell all your fish are happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

This Tank have co2 ???


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

real nice ruby red you got there buddy


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice setups, love the color on those reds.


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

serrasalmus_ve said:


> This Tank have co2 ???


no co2


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

reds have great colour... the ruby red is lookin good also beautiful tanks


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice set ups


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Holy crap man... AMAZING!









I'll never be able to look at my spilo now without feeling sorry for him living in such a substandard setup!









Nice work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

Thats an amazing tank. It looks like its directly out of the amazon or something lol. What kind of lighting do you use and what size tank is that?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice specimens and setups you got there!...they all rock like a MEGADEATH concert!!!....


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

hy friends a new vidéo of my aqua


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks really nice! Fish look happy.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing setups and fish!!!! how big is the ruby red?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Your tanks are freakin awesome man! Nice fish too! I wish I could pull a planted tank like this! Very nice


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

beautiful tanks man, how big is each one of those?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful tanks and fish !!!!


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Tres beau mon ami.


----------

